# Mastercraft Plunge Router, model 54-7036-6



## Duckman (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello All...I noticed two articles on the above router...I am need of an
on/off switch for it and was looking around on where to order one when I
came across this site...I have registered, as I do a lot of workworking and
there are alot of people out there with great ideas..
I agree with one member that it isn't the best router I have ever used, but
I received it as a gift as well...I have had to go back to a very old Craftsman
router that keeps on going and going

Any info on where to get a switch for this model would be appreciated

Duckman Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

It maybe time to just put the one you have on the shelf and be done with it 

How about a new one for 80.oo bucks ?,,, I have one and got it for 50.oo bucks on sale and it'a great router for the money  and it comes with many extra items...see below...


GMC ATBR1500 2 1/4 HP Router Kit With 3 Bases
http://www.amazon.com/GMC-ATBR1500-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1196646417&sr=1-1

============


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Jim. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Jim! Hope you enjoy it. 

corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Bj is probably right, time to get a new one. Lots of good deals available right now with the Christmas season approaching. 

Found a couple of phone numbers for Canadian Tire, might be worth a try.

Customer Service / Shop by Phone: 1 866 746 7287
Customer Relations 1-800-387-8803 (English) 

Please let me know how you make out. I've bought lots of power and hand tools from them, as well as a ton of other stuff, over the years but I've never attempted to get repair parts for anything. 

Brian


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Jim, and welcome. I got the GMC router Bj mentioned the same time he got his and even at 80 bucks it's a good buy.


----------

